# coyote trapping



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

My brother and I are taking up coyote trapping and would appreciate anyones input on " how to ".We are avid hunters and would like to get back into trapping(haven't done it for years) and have recently purchased traps from smitty.The info we are really looking for is trap and equipment handling,keeping it descented and how do you do that.We just purchased traps and they are waxed,but during shipping won't they pickup odor?we also purchased other equip. from trapping supplier and how would you descent that?thanks for any input. Gary


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

http://mdc.mo.gov/landown/wild/nuisance/coyotes/traps.htm

Hi Gary! Above is a link that should give you some good reading. Keep in mind that all the info may not apply to your State Regulations, or to your specific situation, but should stil give you some helpful information.

You should have the traps the 1st of the week. It wouldn't hurt to hang them outside while you're gathering-up the rest of your gear & getting ready.

Trowel, metal sifter, rebar stakes, etc. can be boiled in some baking soda to help clean them.

Smitty


----------



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Smitty.Check your pm,lol, Gary


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome galyn4..... There are some things I could add, and some "tips" I could offer...but to be honest, if you already got Smitty in your corner... there really probably isn't much more I could tell you.... The man knows his "scat".......................

PS...... But don't tell Smitty I said that, cause I don't want him getting a swelled head...LOL


----------



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the responces. You all seen like good folks


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

when i get my traps in the first the i do is boil them in a lye solution to cut the grease. lye is hard to find now so instead what you can do is take like half of a five gallon bucket of wood-ash and dump it into boiling water and let em boil for half an hour or so. Then i dye and was.

PS. the lye also lets the dye stick better.


----------



## MightyThor (Feb 9, 2007)

Take a rabbit and bury it with its ears and feet sticking out of the ground. Be sure to stake the rabbit down and use a 7 or 4 strand wire to hold the rabbit to the stake. You want to make the yote mad that he can't just walk off with it. I use a #3 rubber jaw trap. Pending if the coyote is in a pcak determines how many traps I set. I always set at least 2. One at the head (8inches from the head) and one at the tail the same distance. I also use lure and put it on the rabbits feet. Skunk lure or Red fox lure both work. If you have seen a pack of yotes, I will set as many as 5 traps in a circle with a 5 ft radius from the rabbit. It seems that when you catch one and there is a pack, the rest like to tease or investigate the caught yote. You can catch these also. I have caught 4 yotes in one night at the same set like this. It does get a little tought to get 4 yotes out of traps close together without hurting them.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Setting multiple traps within reach of each other? I'd think you'd have alot of single catches wearing multiple traps, as well as some damaged fur from fighting when they can reach each other...........

Smitty


----------



## MightyThor (Feb 9, 2007)

No, setting them just outside of where one animal can be caught by 2 traps.


----------



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

We caught 16 coyotes so far and we just catch them along the river. we put a 11 inch loop standing about 11 inches of the ground. Seems to work. IN pastures we put the snairs just in cow paths. Coyotes seem to travel on any thing (trail) that is in front of them

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------

